
Spent a couple o' days setting up a hacker news clone. How to build a community? - xcxcxcxc
http://www.iphonefever.com
======
anigbrowl
Looks like too narrow a focus to sustain a discussion community, but you could
try approaching some people with strong opinions individually and then
spending a modest amount of money on advertising to get attention. It's nto
clear whether your focus is developers, consumers or who, or how it differs
from any typical vBulletin of phpBB forum other than in terms of UI.

~~~
xcxcxcxc
I am trying to make it consumer focus. Great points you've raised. Will see
how I can best address those. Thanks for your feedback.

------
murrain
There's a lot of good information about community at CMX Hub:
[http://cmxhub.com/](http://cmxhub.com/)

